# Discontinued Floor Plans



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Just received a letter from Keystone about floor plans that are going to be discontinued in the next few weeks. They are going to be coming out with new floorplans and to make room these will no longer be produced.

Outback
18RS 
26RKS 
26RLS
26KBRS
27RSDS

Sydney (Trailers)
27RLS
30RLS

Sydney (Fifth Wheel)
31FRKS
32FRLDS

Just thought everyone would want to know

Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very interesting list. 
I'm anxiously waiting to see what comes out next. That could be quite a list of new floorplans or maybe it is more of a trimming of the # of models.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Ken!

Wonder how they decide what goes on the "chop list"??

Is the answer obvious? Would it be due a lack in sales on a particular model??
Interesting that most of them are in the 26' range...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! Thanks for the info, Ken.

Looks like a pretty wholesale cleaning of house. It will be interesting to see what Keystone has in store for us.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmmm. When will the new model list be available?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I guess the 18 was not that appealling to the masses. It also seems the kid friendly floorplans are tops as far as sleeping, like the bunk models.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Too bad about the 18. I thought it was great with the cabinet and stuff but I guess people thought, why buy that when I can get bunk beds from the 21


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I am very suprised to see the 27rsds go. That is a great floorplan I would still have it if it wasn't for them coming out with the 32bhds. It think all the 27 needed was to put a window where the front door was and put a real shower in place of the steptub.

John


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

They cut my 29BHS off the 08 line up too.







I like my floor plan.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

The 27 is on the list... but,
Hey just think... It will be a collectors item!









I think a 28' model with a BIG FRONT bathroom,
DOUBLE slide(couch/U dinette), KING slide Outback bed
would be a great addition! Oh, and maybe a little more 
counter space with a newly designed kitchen???

Maybe a FRONT kitchen model so you can look out
your kitchen window. and the king, and double slide.

MaeJae


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> I am very suprised to see the 27rsds go. That is a great floorplan I would still have it if it wasn't for them coming out with the 32bhds. It think all the 27 needed was to put a window where the front door was and put a real shower in place of the steptub.
> 
> John


X2!! I think they're going to be sorry they discontinued this model, for sure!!
Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My take on the 27RSDS is kids like there own bed so that might be the problem. Other than this reason, I also thought it was a good floorplan


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

sgalady said:


> I am very suprised to see the 27rsds go. That is a great floorplan I would still have it if it wasn't for them coming out with the 32bhds. It think all the 27 needed was to put a window where the front door was and put a real shower in place of the steptub.
> 
> John


X2!! I think they're going to be sorry they discontinued this model, for sure!!
Darlene








[/quote]

Yeah, _that_ is what I meant!









MaeJae


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't take it personally if they axed your model. Now you have a collectors item like MaeJae said! I would call it a Limited Edition, but it sounds like they already have dibs on that term.









I still wish those back beds were self supporting and power!









Oh well, it sounds like November time frame for some new model rollouts. This way we will have something to post about all winter!!!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> They cut my 29BHS off the 08 line up too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They chopped my 28BHS last year, so I understand your pain...

Reverie


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info Ken!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Keystone really should ask us first before adding / deleting floor plans.

They just came out with the 18RS and I remember that we didn't think it was a good idea and felt you may as well get the 21RS. Look how quickly they're axing it now.


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 23, 2007)

I had heard from an outback rep they were going to change the 25RSS into an RSDS...any news on that front. Personally I think they should make all the rear slides kings.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I feel like I am back in 5th grade, been cut from the team or the fat kid chosen last just to sit on the bench to warm it....

I fell helpless, sad, and hurt. Come on Paul lets go camping to make me feel better in our "COLLECTERS ITEM"


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

dont feel too bad amy. my new 27rsds is cut too.
too bad .thats the best floor plan for us.
glad i got one now.

campingnut


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, we love our 26rls although I guess the rest of America doesn't want one.









I feel like Outback just broke up with us and now our Outback is an "Outcast".

Lori


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

sgalady said:


> I am very suprised to see the 27rsds go. That is a great floorplan I would still have it if it wasn't for them coming out with the 32bhds. It think all the 27 needed was to put a window where the front door was and put a real shower in place of the steptub.
> 
> John


X2!! I think they're going to be sorry they discontinued this model, for sure!!
Darlene








[/quote]
X 3! The 27RSDS is a popular model, based on the number of Outbackers who have one. For me it's the perfect floor plan.







Good thing I plan to keep the one I have for quite a while.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

A few weeks ago I noticed the 26RS is no longer available either. We love our quad bunkhouse and the size/features of the trailer and it's the one that got us to trade up from our popup. Keystone needs to make sure they don't get rid of the trailers that are suitable for mid-sized tow vehicles and families with kids. I'm surprised at how many trailers I see that say they are family/children friendly and the sleeping arrangements only accomodate the kids on the sofabed. Hopefully they don't come out with something DW likes even better than the 26RS. That could get expensive with a new/larger tow vehicle soon to be in our driveway


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

why, I am sitting in my 27rsds right this second!


----------

